# Geometric Pendant Design



## bdevries (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello all,

Currently starting up a pendant light (swag and hard wired) company with 3D printed fixtures. I've designed it so that the socket housing and shade piece are one unit. I thread the wire through the housing and screw/solder it to the socket guts, then push the guts back up inside and glue to the housing (extremely light weight).

I was hoping to have some input on this method and the design of things from professionals like yourselves to see if I should change anything.

Currently looking into getting it certified but it may be way too expensive unfortunately!

Here's the link to the lights; https://www.instagram.com/devign.co/

Thanks!


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Custom lights is a tough market. 

Between the listing costs, patent searches and people making knock-offs (chinese), you face a tough uphill road to make a buck doing it by yourself.

I don't know if selling your designs to a larger manufacturer, and allow them to incur those costs, would be better.

But good luck with it.


----------



## bdevries (Sep 7, 2017)

What about the 100's of Etsy Stores that sell lights with UL components, but not the entire certification? Is there any real liability or law to this?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

bdevries said:


> What about the 100's of Etsy Stores that sell lights with UL components, but not the entire certification? Is there any real liability or law to this?


Don't get me wrong, you can build and sell anything you want without a UL listing. Problems arise with insurance companies that void coverages if you bought one without a UL listing, and something happens.


----------



## bdevries (Sep 7, 2017)

Helmut said:


> Don't get me wrong, you can build and sell anything you want without a UL listing. Problems arise with insurance companies that void coverages if you bought one without a UL listing, and something happens.


As in they may come after me if there is a fire or something..?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

bdevries said:


> As in they may come after me if there is a fire or something..?


As in the homeowners house will not be covered for the fire the un-listed light caused.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

I don't know this for absolute truth, just what I have heard from lighting shops I buy stuff from, and from guys here on the web.

You may want to look into it, to be sure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bdevries said:


> As in they may come after me if there is a fire or something..?


If a fixture you sold causes a fire YES you will find yourself in court!


This shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.


----------



## Leyden (Sep 4, 2017)

nice looking lights, i would be weary of the strain on the cord, maybe look at ways to make that more robust(aircraft cable ran with it?). i recommend thorough real world testing


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Leyden said:


> nice looking lights, i would be weary of the strain on the cord, maybe look at ways to make that more robust(aircraft cable ran with it?). i recommend thorough real world testing


I do second this. You need to have some form of effective strain relief on your chord!


----------

